

Saturday Afternoon Serials - DanielBMarkham
http://economychapter.wordpress.com/

======
DanielBMarkham
This is a bit of a weird submission, so I thought I should explain it.

I was looking for images for a presentation I'm giving next week and happened
across this blog.

As some of you may or may not know, there used to be movie serials -- episodic
adventures they added to the regular movie. So before you watched the main
movie, you'd see something like episode 8 of Brain Snatchers From Another
World (Although I think they were mostly westerns?)

Here are some pictures and notes from them. If I remember correctly, George
Lucas had these in mind when he first created Star Wars.

All of this is before my time, but it looks like great fun -- really campy
scripts, cheap sets, and lots of improv.

